# how long does it take fish to grow to full size?



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

it depends on your tank size, how clean you keep it, how and what you feed it.

If they're not stress and you feed it well, a variety of foods, they'd be full size in a year or 2.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Given optimal conditions, most of those fish will be mature within a year, and growth will slow, but they'll keep growing noticably for about 2 years. Slow growth may continue throughout their lifetime, however. And I've known Cardinal tetras to live 8+ years...


----------

